# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Fauna dhe Flora ne Shqiperi

## murik

Fauna dhe Flora e Shqiperise

Shqiperia edhe pse nje vend me siperfaqe relativisht te vogel , ka ( ose kishte) nje faune dhe flore shume te pasur.Ne Shqiperi gershetohen te gjitha elementet te cilat mundesojne lulezimin e nje shumllojshmerie lulesh,shkurresh dhe pemesh.Ne territorin e vendit tone gjenden te pothuaj te gjithe llojet e gjitareve qe gjenden ne Europe.Disa prej tyre jane shume te rralle, si per shembull Rriqebulli i cili gjendet ne shume pak vende europiane sot ( Rusi, Spanje, Poloni, Rumani,Bullgari etj.)
Dikur rriqebulli shqiptar gjendej ne disa zona te vendit, kryesisht ne Puke,Peshkopi,Lure,Devoll,Martanesh, por mendohet se ai mund te jete zhdukur pergjithmone nga vendi yne si pasoje e shkaterrimeve masive qe iu bene pyjeve qe nga viti 1990 e qe vazhdojne edhe sot e kesaj dite.Shkaterrimi i pyejve ka pasoja katastrofike per krijesat qe jetojne atje, por edhe per vete njerezit.Pas prerjes se drureve elementet e natyres bejne punen e tyre duke sjelle errozionin i cili si pasoje ka zhdukjen e shtreses se siperme te tokes,pikerisht humusin.Humusi eshte pjesa e gjalle e tokes,Me mijra mikroorganizma qe mundesojne jeten per qindra e mijra te tjera ne zinxhirin e gjate ushqimor jetojne pikerisht ne kete humus.Kjo toke si pasoje nuk ka me kurrfare vlere.Mjafton nje udhetim me avion per te konstatuar plaget e shkaktuara nga erozioni ne trupin e Shqiperise.Por le te kthehemi tek rriqebulli.Ne jeten e perditshme eshte shume e veshtire te shikosh nje rriqebull.Mund te jetosh prane tij gjithe jeten pa te rene rasti ta shohesh.Kjo per faktin se eshte nje kafshe qe del kryesisht vetem naten.Gjate dites rriqebulli fshihet thelle ne ndonje guve apo zgerboje peme dhe pret naten.Ai eshte shume territorial dhe ka raste kur hyn ne konflikt me ujkun.Megjithese ata e mundohen ta shmangin njeri tjetrin, ka raste kur perleshja eshte e pashmangshme.Ne nje raport te barabarte rriqebull per ujk, rriqebulli del fitues ne nente raste nga dhjete.Pra ai eshte padiskutim ne krye te zinxhirit dhe zot i pyllit.Por a ka mbetur ndonje akoma ne Shqiperi? Veshtire te japesh nje pergjigje te sigurte per vete faktin se ne vendin tone nuk ka njerez qe merren me studimin e ketyre kafsheve.Megjithe shkaterrimin masiv qe iu eshte bere pyejve, ne disa zona te thella dora e shqiptarit nuk ka arritur dot akoma.Shpresoj qe ne keto zona te thella te kete mbetur ndonje rriqebull.U zgjata me rriqebullin, por fatin e tij e kane pesuar pothuaj te gjite gjitaret apo shpendet e tjere.
Disa prej tyre jane zhdukur ose  jane drejt zhdukjes totale.Po permend disa prej tyre:
Lepuri i eger,Gjeli i eger, Rosa e eger,Pata e eger,Dhelpra,Dhia e eger,Kaprolli,Derri i eger,Thelleza e malit dhe e fushes,Mellenja e bardhe dhe e zeze, Turtulli, Pellumbi i eger,Pupa,Grifsha,Gushkuqi,Shqiponja,Skifteri,Huta  ,Kali i qyqes dhe shume te tjera.Ketu nuk permenda peshqit dhe krijesa te tjera ujore qe jane shdukur plotesisht.Duket sikur askujt nuk i bie ndermend per kete katastrofe ekologjike qe nga qeveritaret e deri te anetaret e ketij forumi.E kujt do ti bjeri ne mend per Rriqebullin apo Shqiponjen?Atyre qe po e zhvasin Shqiperine cdo dite, apo keta ketu qe shqetesohen per mardheniet Izrael Palestine?Me duket se ajo barsaleta e Naserdinit kur ra zjarri ne fshat te kete ndodhur me te vertete ne Shqiperi.Shpresoj qe dikush te sjelle shembuj per faunen dhe floren e zonave te tyre.Cfare dini, cilat specie jane zhdukur apo jane drejt zhdukjes?

----------


## Edvin83

Ato kafshe qe permende me siper murik, tashme jane vetem vizitore me bilete vetem vajtje ne Shqiperi. Ato kafshe nuk jetojne apo folezojne me ne Shqiperi pasi priten nga plumbat e sacmet e pushkeve e cifteve sapo hyjne ne territorin shqiptar. Maqedonia ka bere shume me teper se ne mbrotjen e rreqebullit. Ne fakt Shqiperia nuk ka bere asgje, pervec vrasjes se rreqebujve te fundit qe kane mbetur ketu. 
A e di faktin qe ti si person, ose nje gjuetar italian mund te vrase cfaredo kafshe qe do ne SHqiperi, duke paguar vetem 2000 euro ne vit? Dhe lejet per te vrare jepen nga Ministria e Mjedisit qe presupozohet t'i mbroje kafshet dhe jo te jape licensa per masakrimin e tyre.

----------


## Edvin83

Per te gjithe ata qe jane te interesuar dhe te apasioniuar ne mjedis e ceshtjet mjedisore, ju lutem vizitoni dhe anetaresoni tek forumi i pare shqiptar ne shqip i dedikuar teresisht mjedisit. Ky forum do te jete nje medium qe synon te bashkoje te gjithe ambientalistet dhe mjedisdashesit shqipfoles ne menyre qe te permiresojme kushtet e mjedisit ku jetojme dhe ne kete menyre edhe jetet tona.

Anetaresohuni ne forum te:

http://www.iep-al.org/forum/

----------

